# front loader



## John Kerwin (Jan 13, 2019)

Just got a restored JD 730-gas. I'd like to put a front loader on it so I don't need to have two tractors.
What front loaders will work?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The antique John Deere 45 is the unit that fits. Other than locating one of the original JD loaders, you will need to consult with a current manufacturer of loaders to see if they even have a mounting kit available.

Be forewarned, these two cylinder John Deere tractors do not make good loader tractors because of the hand clutch arrangement, the marginal brakes, and high center of gravity. They are extremely difficult to control and keep upright.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

RC Wells said:


> The antique John Deere 45 is the unit that fits. Other than locating one of the original JD loaders, you will need to consult with a current manufacturer of loaders to see if they even have a mounting kit available.
> 
> Be forewarned, *these two cylinder John Deere tractors do not make good loader tractors because of the hand clutch arrangement, the marginal brakes, and high center of gravity. They are extremely difficult to control and keep upright.*


Have you ever used a loader on a "two-cylinder"?

We had a Farmhand loader (don't know the model number) on a 60, worked just fine. As far as being unstable, not so as long as the driver pays attention, it's no worse than a wide front of that era! By the time a wide front hits the axle stops, it's going to be "tippy" too. Safety is with the operator!

As for brakes, no problem & hand clutch, depends on what the operator is accustomed to!

I've also had a newer JD 45 loader on a 520, it was a clamp-on model, presumably made for a "new generation" It clamped to the axle housing instead of bolt-on brackets, stay away from those, they don't stay in place on the older tractors.


----------

